# Kittens do the darndest things...



## David Baxter PhD (May 13, 2010)

YouTube - Kitten suckles air


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2010)

Scary


----------



## Andy (May 15, 2010)

YouTube - Maximus the Suckling Kitty Cat


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 15, 2010)

One of my son's cats, who is now in my care temporarily, has a habit of forgetting to retirve her tongue after grooming. It doesn't lap like that - it just hands out and when we laugh at her we get that patented feline puzzled stare that says, "What the hell is wrong with you humans?"...


----------



## Andy (May 15, 2010)

lol Each with their own personality. I saw this cat once that curled up in a ball and would suck on it's tail. The girl, I'm assuming it was her cat, would pull the tail out of it's mouth and it would give a growl type of noise and pull it back.  
No cat can top my cat though, he can play Franz Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 on the piano. It's true.


----------



## luminous veil (May 15, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> One of my son's cats, who is now in my care temporarily, has a habit of forgetting to retirve her tongue after grooming. It doesn't lap like that - it just hands out and when we laugh at her we get that patented feline puzzled stare that says, "What the hell is wrong with you humans?"...


 
That's funny. My friend's cat does that too. She also doesn't close her mouth fully sometimes. I think she gets distracted, and then her tongue is just...there. Not inside her mouth. .


----------



## Emilyn (May 16, 2010)

lol funny! i totally want a cat when i can afford it


----------

